# Best way to carry speed loaders for revolver?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

What is the best way to carry speed loaders for a revolver? I usually put them in my pocket, but I've always wondered if they can go off. Also they tend to move around in my pocket.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I beleive they make belts with special holders on the fort them. Similar to what LEO's used when the relovler was all they carried. Check some of the shooting sports suppliers I gotta beleive you are not the only one who would need these accessories.

Good luck!

Ganzer


----------



## azsixshooter (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought a small belt pouch that fits 2 speedloaders at a gun show. I usually carry that out here in AZ when I'm packing my .357 Mag. I carry 125 gr SJHP for defense against 2-legged predators when I'm around the city then when I get out to the desert or up in the pines I generally reload to either 1 snake shot round followed by 5 Buffalo Bore Heavy 180 grain hardcast lead slugs (when I'm in the desert) or 6 Buff Bore Heavys if I'm up in the pines. 

So I have the 6 SD rounds in my wheel gun, a backup speedloader full of SD rounds and then a speedloader full of my trail loads. That works out pretty well for me. The pouch I have them in is pretty simple, it just slides on the belt and has a velcro flap to cover each speedloader. I want to say it's made by Uncle Mikes or Bianchi. It's made of nylon and it's soft and collapsible. I've seen better ones that look like rigid ballistic nylon, I think they are geared towards LE use. They seem to be more heavy duty and probably carry the speedloaders better and keep them more upright.

I also have a single pouch on the off-side of my shoulder holster for carrying a speedloader, but I never really wear that shoulder holster anymore and I almost forgot about that. But it's a good place to keep an extra speedloader or two as well if you use that kind of rig.

Oh, and I also got this metal clip "holster" for a speedloader, I think it's made by safariland but I don't remember for sure. It's a tension clip and it's pretty good for using at the range and it's really fast, but there's no good retention device other than just the tension of the clip around the speedloader so I never use that for day-to-day carry because the speedloader would inevitably fall out. But it would probably work pretty sweet for any kind of competition shooting that didn't involve running around too much or fast up-down shooting positions.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Do you guys believe a round can go off when its in a speedloader?


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

No, the primer is not being exposed to anything as it is protected by the plastic of the loader. How could it go off? I simply carry my speed loaders in the pocket of my vest or in my blind bag.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

sgc said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you guys believe a round can go off when its in a speedloader?


nope.

J-


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

www.safariland.com Click on Duty Gear then Duty Gear again then speedloaders


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

uncletj said:


> www.safariland.com Click on Duty Gear then Duty Gear again then speedloaders


x2 I have a few of their comp IIs and they are awesome.


----------



## azsixshooter (Nov 15, 2009)

sgc said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you guys believe a round can go off when its in a speedloader?


I haven't ever worried about that. The rounds are probably safer in a speedloader than they would be sitting on the counter. The primers are all shielded in the speedloader.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sgc said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you guys believe a round can go off when its in a speedloader?


Nope. And it will not go off in you pocket while either. The primer will detonate only when sharply smacked and it has to be hit in a very precise area.

Unless you practice a lot with the speed loader pouch you might find it fast to reload that revolver if you pull the loader from your pocket. So, remember to practice at least once a week removing the speed loader from the pouch until loading is smooth and done in only a couple of seconds and not 5 or 10 seconds.

Out in the field the speed is not much of an issue but in a self-defense scenario time is important. Practice with a shot time and keep track of how long it takes to do a reload.


----------

